# filmmaking program in LA city college - pls, help me to decide!



## amady (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi! My name's Madina, I'm from Russia and I'm looking for a filmmaking program in LA, US. I have Bachelor degree in journalism in Russia, so I don't want to study 4 years or more to get a new degree in filmmaking - all I really want is just to find a program which could help me to make a movie. Such an amazing programs like UCLA, USC, AFI and so on are too expensive for me anyway - so I didn't even think of them. Trade film schools mostly looks like a scam for me after my internet searching on different forums. Ok, may be NYFA is not a scam - but their programs cost the same impossible price as University's programs. The rest of the trade school looks really not good for someone who want to study filmmaking and then work as a director in the real industry. I need to get technical skills and general knowledges in cinematography, I need some hands-on experience and some theory at the same time - and I have no $50,000-60,000 or more to pay for full time degree program. That's why I came to such a strange thought - what about community college's programs??.. For example, LA city college has a filmmaking program which looks good for me - but I'm a foreigner and know nothing about filmmaking yet, so I can be totally wrong... So please, could anybody tell me anything about that college - and about this way to study filmmaking in general? every advice and opinion are very welcomed!


----------



## khomya (Apr 2, 2012)

? LACC ?? ?????? ?? ?????????. ??? ??-?????? ???, ??????? ??? ?? ?????????????? ? ???????????? ??????????? ? USC ??? UCLA.

????? ? ?????? ? ????? ??????? ????? ??????? 20-25.000 ???????. ?????? - ?? ??????.
????????? ??? Graduate Degree - ?? 4 ?? 6.

?? ? ?? ??????? ???? ? NYFA - ?? ??? ??????


----------



## amady (Apr 5, 2012)

? ???????, ??? ????? ????-???????, ??? ????????????? ??? ????-??? ???????, ?? ???????? ? ???? ?????? - ??? ? ???? ?????. ??? ?? ????? ??????, ??? ?? ?? ??? ???? ? ?????? - ? ????? ????? ???. ? ???? ????????? ???????? ? ????????????? - ? ???????, ??????, ??????, ?????-??????????? ? ?.?. ?????, ??? ? ???????? ??? ??? ????? ? ????! ????? ????


----------

